# Live-In Partner



## Bumper (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi all Bumper here a newbie. I am seeking information from those that might be involved in a Live-In Partner relationship. I am with a women who has been separated for more than 6 years but also understand that divorce is probably not going to happen due to the cost factor. I would be interested to hear from those, either good or bad who are currently in a similar situation and some advice that may be useful. Thanks. Bumper


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Bumper said:


> Hi all Bumper here a newbie. I am seeking information from those that might be involved in a Live-In Partner relationship. I am with a women who has been separated for more than 6 years but also understand that divorce is probably not going to happen due to the cost factor. I would be interested to hear from those, either good or bad who are currently in a similar situation and some advice that may be useful. Thanks. Bumper


7 years in prison, then deportation.

Google Philippine Adultery Law.

British man facing seven years in Filipino jail for adultery goes into hiding | Daily Mail Online


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

The enforcement happens if the husband truly presses charges. If the husband doesn't truly bother then its fine. But living on the edge is not for the weak hearted.

And the sentence can increase if the woman is pregnant, and the husband can resort to demanding maintenance for the previous kids and for him also, from the new guy.

And all bets are off if the second lover / bf happens to be a native, in which case nobody goes to jail or forced to pay.


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

simonsays said:


> The enforcement happens if the husband truly presses charges. If the husband doesn't truly bother then its fine. But living on the edge is not for the weak hearted.
> 
> And the sentence can increase if the woman is pregnant, and the husband can resort to demanding maintenance for the previous kids and for him also, from the new guy.
> 
> And all bets are off if the second lover / bf happens to be a native, in which case nobody goes to jail or forced to pay.


Hahaha. BRAVO !!! Very well said.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

reading the replies on here I would find a new partner.......


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Rogdas said:


> reading the replies on here I would find a new partner.......


+1

But some like life in the Fast lane


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

simonsays said:


> +1
> 
> But some like life in the Fast lane


could be fast lane to the cemetery.LOL>>>>


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

Bumper, life is one big gamble, as I am sure you know. We try to choose our best bet, we throw the dice, and accept the outcome. You win some, you lose some. Same with live-in-partners. Just enjoy what you have now. When the weather changes, take cover; lick your wounds. Recharge. Go at it again. Live. Don't waste a minute.


----------

